# Going to Poland - what should I bring home?



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

DH is going on a business trip to Poland next week. :bouncy: (we found out today) I'm going to tag along. Never mind that I have three bottle babies that will have to be rehomed; 2 ewes that haven't lambed; shearers coming tomorrow; a 13 yr old son to farm out; an expired Passport..... and various other things that I'm refusing to allow to ruin my fun. 

What should I bring home? Anyone have any fiber connections there? I know Poland is famous for their pottery. Anything else that I won't have time to research? 

There is a 90% chance we'll also be going to Venice. I'm all for looking at beautiful buildings and scenery....but my style is more hiking or visiting a small farm (and with DH busy all day at work....) We'll take a train from Wroclaw to Venice - through the Czech Republic and Austria. I'm pretty excited. I'm scared to death! But mostly I'm excited. I'd better get busy.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

HOW EXCITING !!!!!! I'm Polish even ! I'd look into maybe spindles made in Poland ...small for travelling !! Drop spindles/ support spindles ...........cant wait for pics of your trip !


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never used a spindle.....but I'm sure they are beautiful. I looked at a yarn store- they mostly have American yarns. I'm sure we'll have a great time.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I hope you get your passport renewed easily! It took me about 6 weeks to get mine initially.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh my goodness - what great fortune!!!!

I suppose I would be looking for "littles" that could pack easily - shawl pins, dizzes, knitting needles made locally, or an exquisite handknit shawl. 

Have you CZECHed on ravelry for groups there? :hysterical:

Maybe a local would be the best source to help you! Go to "Groups" and put Poland, Polish, Czech Republic, Venice, etc in the search field s and find actual fiber people to guide you!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

How fun!

Aren't Kromski wheels made in Poland? 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Have a great trip!!

If it was me I would get as many spinning wheels as I could & pack that plane up!! :hysterical::hysterical::sing:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A cashmere shawl. Kromski spinning wheels are made in Wolsztyn Poland. Maybe you could get a tour of their factory.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I hope you get your passport renewed easily! It took me about 6 weeks to get mine initially.


I am paying a tidy sum to get mine renewed in 3 days...



Wind in Her Hair said:


> oh my goodness - what great fortune!!!!
> 
> I suppose I would be looking for "littles" that could pack easily - shawl pins, dizzes, knitting needles made locally, or an exquisite handknit shawl.
> 
> ...


Too funny WIHH. I actually found a group that meets in the town 
where we wil lbe staying. I contacted them but who knows if it will get translated or not. Hopefully, they will meet while I am there. Then I can watch and see some traditional Polish knitting- which is what this group is trying to preserve.



BlueberryChick said:


> How fun!
> Aren't Kromski wheels made in Poland?  Have a great trip!


Yes, they are. It would be fun to go to the factory....hum...I"ll have to look that up and see how far it is. I plan on taking day trips away from the city and hopefully see some of the country side- or where they manufacture spinning wheels.....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What great news! Oh, you must be so excited! 

I told my mom that someone in the fiber group was going to Poland and wondering what she should bring home with her. She looked at me with a twinkle in her eye and said, "Have her bring one of those nice Kromski boys back with her." "She's married, momma." "It doesn't matter. Good boys can be hard to come by. We'll find him a good home." :hysterical:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have a great trip and rake lots of pictures


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Kasota said:


> What great news! ......"Have her bring one of those nice Kromski boys back with her." "She's married, momma." "It doesn't matter. Good boys can be hard to come by. We'll find him a good home." :hysterical:


:goodjob: I think I like your mom. Wouldn't a kromski wheel be nice? 



Marchwind said:


> Have a great trip and rake lots of pictures


 Thanks!! I'll be sure too.



Maura said:


> A cashmere shawl.......


 Alas...Dh brought me home one last time he went. 

I found a group on Ravelry and I think I have some new friends. I'd love to find something fibery to do. Not just walk around and look at buildings. One of the ladies in the knitting group says that there isn't much yarn to buy in Poland- they mostly buy it online.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Callieslamb, I've no doubt you would love my mom. She is a hoot. She'll be 88 this summer and she keeps me constantly entertained. 

I actually do have a Kromski Minstral. She was home when it was delivered and she was so amazed that it was made in Poland. Somehow she got the idea in her head that "those Kromski boys" had a garage in Poland ("It's probably even a TWO car garage!") where they made spinning wheels. The Kromski boys have become somewhat of a fixture in our home. When I was looking for a missing part for a Traveller she thought for sure I could "send a teletype" to "those nice Kromski boys" and they would be able to make up the part I needed in that nice wood shop they have in their garage. Sometimes when something needs fixing she will wish that one of those nice Kromski boys were around because "anyone who can make such a fine wheel could surely fix that piece of broken molding and they probably have all the tools in the world." :grin:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Bring back TWO of those nice Kromski boys, we can find a home for the spare one!

Otherwise, they make lovely embroidery in Poland. I suppose that might be easier to pack and a pair of nice Kromski boys?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

The embroidery is lovely although for some reason there is frequently two roosters on it, dunno why. Maybe you can find out why they always embroider two roosters with flowers?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hotcatz, in a lot of cultures Roosters are seen as a symbol of the victory of Light over Darkness,and watchfulness. Although in Norse mythology, as I recall, they are seen as messengers from the Underworld.
The traditional design of the two roosters, is symbolic of good fortune, and rebirth, hence the addition of the blossoming flowers.

Callieslamb, what an amazing adventure you are gong to have!!
I also have a Kromski wheel, and would love it if " those nice Kromski boys" could be packed in a suitcase and brought back, lol!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Oh, way cool! Have fun and safe travels!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Those Kromski boys won't be too far from where I'll be.....They have moved DH's trip up to the 10th.....or the 8th. I might have to fly separate due to waiting for the passport. I can't even apply until I have a itinerary. Boo!! Got the sheep sheared today. Have a neighbor girl that's going to bottle the lambs for me. Neighbor will feed the sheepies. Bought new clothes (the old farm jeans just won't do for this). Now I'll twiddle my thumbs until time to go.

Good hint about the embroidery. A couple of the ladies in the Polish Ravelry group say that it's hard to find traditional Polish things now- it's pretty much what we can already by here. Hearing that made me understand why some of us need to work to preserve our culture and traditions - crafts and skills.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think the Kromski boys is a good choice too (although I have my own Polish guy here at the house who is pretty darn handy).


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

The new friend I have made is a spinner and just returned from the Kromski boys' home to pike up her new bulky flyer. I'll have to ask her about the boys. 

It's decided. We don't leave until the 12th - so my 2 ewes have 10 days to have those lambs! The bottle babies have a temporary home. We'll be 4 days in Poland and 4 in Venice. But the train ride through the Czech Republic and Austria is out. It would take too much time and DH is actually there to work. Now to identify those things that I absolutely HAVE to see.


----------



## Dutchofsc (Feb 23, 2014)

Many historical places to visit as well. I'm originally from southern Poland, and my last trip there I visited the auschwitz museum, it will put freedom in new perspective for you. The wieliczka salt mine is another great place to see, lots of great history carved out in the salt. I went 3 times in one trip, I had such a good time. 
You might have some luck getting traditional items in the smaller towns and villages, the big cities are like anywhere else these days. There are still small town people making neat things and selling them at bazaars. 
I wish I could go with, maybe il get a chance in the fall. This would be easy if not for Dave Ramsey  


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave got us inspired to be where we are today, so we can make these trips every once in a while ( like every 10 years or so). Hang in there! We are going to Wroclaw. There are many smaller towns around. I was hoping someone would know someone with a few sheep that I could sniff. I'll be touring the city with one of the ladies from the fiber group. There is an open market but it isn't very active in the winter. So we're going to an area of town where the artists have houses they display their things in. She says it's a real treat to see all that they do- from jewerly, to glass, to pottery, fabric crafts, wood, paintings. I am very grateful to her and hope that our plans work out. There is a WWII prison camp near there that we plan on touring on Rod's day off. I didn' tknow about the salt mines. I need to read up on the history of Wroclaw so I'll not appear to be a uneducated American. 

Any food I shouldn't miss?


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

I would like a rich husband 50-59 ys old. on the tall side! Thanks


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

NancyWVa said:


> I would like a rich husband 50-59 ys old. on the tall side! Thanks


Does he need to speak English?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie see if you can bring something back for Kasota's mom from those "nice Kromski boys". A little hand written note would probably get framed and put on her wall . They would make an American old lady very happy I'm sure


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

That would be so hilarious! "To Granny Annie....."


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Callie see if you can bring something back for Kasota's mom from those "nice Kromski boys". A little hand written note would probably get framed and put on her wall . They would make an American old lady very happy I'm sure


Great idea!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Kasota said:


> That would be so hilarious! "To Granny Annie....."


I'll see what I can do for her....


----------



## NancyWVa (Mar 7, 2014)

No speakadeenglish needed sometimes husband ............


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Kasota said:


> What great news! Oh, you must be so excited!
> 
> I told my mom that someone in the fiber group was going to Poland and wondering what she should bring home with her. She looked at me with a twinkle in her eye and said, "Have her bring one of those nice Kromski boys back with her." "She's married, momma." "It doesn't matter. Good boys can be hard to come by. We'll find him a good home." :hysterical:


Have the only 'Kromski boy' that was willing to travel in hand. Oh my this is going to be fun!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

NancyWVa said:


> No speakadeenglish needed sometimes husband ............


I found the perfect guy for you too. PM me your address.....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

are you back?!?!?!?! we need a report!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It took a lot of looking to find an alley of artists' shops 1 block from my motel. One of the 10 in this alley was a fiber arts gallery. It is very small but had a lot of fun stuff. My favorite was rovings from Polish sheep. One of the things I'd hoped to find while here.

I met up with my new friend from Ravelry. She took me on a great tour of the old parts of the city- which is where we are staying. Tomorrow, we'll go further out and see more interesting things. I am so appreciative to live in a country where we haven't been bombed so many times and had our cities totally destroyed. They have had to rebuild so many times here that it would be discouraging. However, the Polish people still have their hearts. And for you ladies that requested me to bring home men, I'll just warn you that most polish men and very, very tall. I think I know where the country got it's name..."Pole" land.

Having a great time but with all the rain, I have yet to sit in a park and do some knitting. Maybe tomorrow. Hope all is well in the USA!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Anxiously awaiting pictures and more updates!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not back yet...just in the middle of the trip. I'll be in Poland 2 more days, then we fly to Italy. 

The first picture is a Japanese Garden Pergola. It is huge and surrounds an almost soccer field-sized splash pad. No splashing in this cold, but it's quite the place for family and children in the summer.

The fountain is in the main square of the old town. It's near our motel and my guiding beacon to let me kno where I am. In the summer, it also has lights and music and the children squeal and dance to miss the splashing water. Right now, the kids just pretend there is water splashing them. All around the fountain is a huge cobblestone area. A city-block huge. People meet here and walk or bike. Families come and the kids pretend karate fighting and racing. Supposedly, it's very commercial here, but I don't see that as a detriment. Mostly the people come to visit and stroll around. The last picture is the "Dumpling Arch". The little bump at the top is called a dumpling and someone lost and couldn't find because it was too high for him to see. This arch is on one of the islands formed by the Odra river which splits up the town. The island is called Sand Island and the center of the Catholic church in this area. The town of Wroclaw began with the Catholic churches being built in the middle ages. Most of this town was destroyed during WWII and had to be rebuilt. I booked a tour yesterday for all the historical spots in town. There are many bullet holes on most of the famous buildings- generally where people were executed during the war. The Polish people have a lot of courage, they are generally happy and very friendly to strangers. And they are all really, really tall. I would come here again in a heart beat.

I explore all day and meet Rodney for dinner with his gang of guys from work. They listen politely to my stories since they don't have time to explore after an exhausting day at work. They work from 7 a.m. until 7 p.m. since they are here for so short of a time to get so much done. Today, my new Polish friend from Ravelry, Kasia, meeting me again so we can go pottery hunting. I will get to ride a tram and poke my nose in more small shops. There are glass artists, ceramics, paper, jewelry, soaps, lotions, sausages, breads, perogies, flowers and things to add to your bouquets to make them special ( like stained glass, blown glass and ceramics) and we can't forget all the special Easter Eggs since it's almost Easter. Hand blown glass, hand painted glass, duck, goose, turkey eggs, ceramic eggs, eggs make out of fruits....

I am looking around so much, that I forget to take pictures.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Kasota your mom cracks me up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie take pictures of these men, I like tall men


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that old architecture is gorgeous!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish I could go into those shops!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh the shops! Kasia, my new friend, took me to all the real shops- where they actually make the items to sell. Wood carvings, weavings - oh the rugs!....paper mache, paper cut work, butter molds, embroidery, paintings, dolls, tatting, crocheting, metal work, glass, ceramics, jewelry. (note there was no examples of knitting). I was so happy to have Kasia to show me around. I would never have known there were shops behind some of those doors. (they don't make a point in labeling things here). Every shop is very tiny. Some bathroom sized- some small bedroom sized. The things they can paint on an EGG!! It was so exciting. Kasia also knows the best ice cream shops and expresso - though I don't drink coffee. Now that the weather is better people are out at night in droves - crowds of them in the market square just walking and laughing. Groups set up their bands here and there and sing for everyone - sometimes all at once (not the same song). They sing in Polenglish - part of a phrase will be in English the rest in Polish so I have a general idea of what they are doing. One band has an especially large crowd since their guitar-like instruments are made with toilets...which I am ashamed that I didn't get a picture of. 

They are big time into shoes. Shoe shops are everywhere. I looked for some soles to bring home for felted boots but didn't find any - but now I know they are there somewhere. You leave your foot print on Monday and have new shoes by Friday. I really hope I have more notice next time Rod comes so I can plan on having some made for my big feet. 

Of course, I am in the older section of town so the architecture is old and very European looking. Some parts are crumbling just like in our cities and some have a new coat of paint. There are newer parts of town- I didn't manage to see it or didn't recognize it when I did. This is our last day in Poland. Tomorrow morning, I pack us up while Rod is at work and they will drive us to the airport before noon. It will be hard to leave since it is such a fun place. Hopefully Itally will prove to be just as nice and maybe a bit of a shorter distance to walk. We will stay in the town of Vicenza- near Venice. Rod works near the first and we will take the weekend to 'do' Venice. I will have one day to look around Vicenze and then we go to Venice to play.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

It sounds like you are having great fun!!! What an adventure!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pottery hunting!! My sweet daughter-in-love turned me on to Polish pottery. She has a small collection of bowels & plates, spoon rests, etc. I got her some cabinet knobs for Christmas and will be adding to it for birthdays & Christmas' to come!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I hate to tell you the prices I got on Polish pottery- and the lesson about what is cooking/baking quality and what is not....oh such fun! I wish I'd had time to take a day-trip to the near-by city where they make it. You can tour and watch the artists paint away. 

We fly to Italy today. What a stark contrast from Alps to Mediterranean! Apparently Europeans aren't as attached to their electronic as we are-- our room has 1 plug...1. I told DH he'd just have to charge his stuff up at work. Tomorrow I get to know this little town near Venice.....all alone...... We stay outside Venice because DH's work is NE of here- away from Venice. Sat, DH and I will take the train into Venice and spend the day. It's supposed to be in the low 70's and sunny. I can't wait for that!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Have a great time in Venice!!!

I'd love to hear about the difference in the cooking/baking quality & not. My d-i-l is a fantastic cook. Right now, I'm sticking with the cabinet knobs (each one different). My son & d-i-l are closing on their first home tomorrow & I will need to know the number of knobs they will need in her new kitchen.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love traveling vicariously through you! :grin:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Today was Venice. I can either charge my phone or charget the computer so the computer won. If I have time before church in the morning, I'll try to post some pictures. Venice is a totally amazing place. On one hand, it's a bunch of closely-packed, really old houses...on the other, it's an amazing groupings of home and palaces an churches by an ingenious group of people. It's not a place for handicapped people- there are stairs everywhere to everything. Dh and I are hobbling around tonight like a pair of penguins. I sorry that everything has to be so commercialized. I understand it. If I had a really big house there, I'd probably only be able to afford to keep it if the downstairs was made into stores too. We spent a fortune and went through Doges' Palace- that's the family name of the kings. What a place. Of course, the first hour was spent trying to find each other. DH stops to take pictures a bit too often and gets lost. I went through the dungeons all by myself and creeped myself out. Nasty. It was a totally beautiful day. Just us and 10,000 other people walking the boardwalks, riding the boat-buses, getting lost and stopping to take pictures. Hobbling for a few days will be well worth it. Tomorrow, we fly home. I'm ready. I hope it's spring there like it is here.....?.....? Please?

One fun thing from yesterday in Vicenza. I had a package to deliver to a young man from our church in MI that's on a mission and serving in Vicenza right now. Just by haphazard chance his mom heard me say we were staying in Vicenza, and she was able to put together an Easter package for him ( overnight) so we could take it to him. What fun we had surprising him with some things from home. 

Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting what its like over there. Ive never wanted to see things in other countries till now. I bet its a blast to wonder around there!

I think your more gutsy than I. Im not sure I would go see the dungeons. :teehee:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm back! Finally. We flew 10 hours on that last plane, then I did 10 hours in my car to pick up my son and 10 hours back to Mi. We got in a 11 last night. DS had to be back for a school choir performance today. Hurray! We made it! I'll get all my stuff together soon and get that Kromski boy sent out ASAP!! Can't wait to do that!

Here are some pictures from Venice. I loved Venice. Maybe because DH finally got to spend some time with me other than a few minutes. We took the train into Venice and just did the tourist thing to the extreme. First, we got on the wrong boat. Rather than going down the Grand Canal from top to bottom, our boat took us out to sea...and out and out and out.....it was the boat that hit the outlying island stops....the laugh was on us that we spent our first 1 1/2 hours in Venice on a boat out in the sea rather than in Venive. I love boats so it wasn't a hardship. We walked...we boated...we walked more and more and more. We had to pay to go potty - if you were lucky to find one of the 4 facilities open to the public. There had to have been 20,000 people there. The weather was perfect. We liked the smaller canals best by far. We stopped to watch several painters doing their thing. We didn't buy much...we were too busy and most items we could find in the states anyway. We love Italian ice cream- I think we sampled some from every ice cream vendor on the island. 

Anyway- here are some of the pictures from our day in Venice

This is the guy I drug around with me- being totally himself at Doges Palace courtyard.


My favorite place in Vicenza ( which is backing up on our vacation)


One of the smaller canals and by far our favorite


The tour boat- experts at packing people into standing room only


And the Grand Canal - absolutely beautiful


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I just can't imagine what life would be like day to day living in a city like that! It's really fun to see the pictures! When will you be home?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie I am curious what made that one canel your favorite? How were you able to get pictures of your favorite place? Were you on a gondola when you took the picture? I have heard that the buildings are brightly colored and that Venice is beautiful. I can't wait to see the rest of your photos.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I am already home...and still recovering. I didn't see any really brightly painted houses. Some color, yet, but not bright- just what you saw in the picture. I liked that canal best since it was quiet and away from the crowds. We were standing on a bridge walking over the canal when I took the picture. There are probably 100 others just like it around the city. Most of the others, we saw, had gondolas and people laughing...I liked the quiet, personal time on a bridge looking both ways down that particular canal. I'm sure that's what people that live there enjoy also. Away fromt the Grand Canal, it's quiet and beautiful - though some walk ways are just narrow lanes between tall buildings. I almost asked DH for a balcony so I could decorate it like they do. We didn't do a gondola. The lines for them were really long and we didn't want to waste time standing in line. At one point in the day, an ambulance speed boat zoomed up the Grand Canal and the waves created quite a problem for all the gondolas. No one got dumped but it was close.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie when you get your pictures ready to post please start a new thread so it will be easier to find . I can see that living cheek to jowl with people would make a quite place like that most attractive. It is very serene.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

This Polish girl LOVED your pictures of Poland .... thank you !!! I just adore all the brick ...and cobblestone ! So glad you got to go and have a grand adventure !!! 

Um, guitars out of toilets ?! I play a washboard and a gut-bucket bass and I thought I was quirky !!!! ( I do have a men's old metal urinal for my washboard


----------

